# Corsair Utility Engine (CUE) V1.9.62



## Bluebeard (10. Juni 2015)

*CUE VERSIONSHINWEISE
Version 1.9.62
Veröffentlichungsdatum: 18. August 2015

Download via: Downloads

Allgemeine Informationen
*CUE 1.9.62 ist die aktuellste Version für unsere Peripheriegeräte der RGB Serie und beinhaltet eine Vielzahl an Verbesserungen und Änderungen.
*
Fehlerbehebungen / Verbesserungen
*

Offizielle Windows 10 Unterstützung.
Unterstützt die STRAFE RGB Gaming Tastaturen und SCIMITAR RGB Gaming Maus.
Beleuchtungseinstellungen für alle RGB Gaming Mäuse, Tastaturen und Headsets werden nun in der Software animiert dargestellt.
Konflikte durch Profilduplikate enthalten nun die Möglichkeit diese auf alle Geräte gleichzeitig anzuwenden.
Probleme durch Skalierung der Benutzeroberfläche und Bilder wurde behoben.
Diverse Fehler wurden behoben.
*
Wichtige Informationen
*Tastatur-Firmware Version 1.20 oder neuer setzt mindestens CUE-Version 1.5.108 voraus. Zum Update der Firmware sollte immer die aktuellste CUE-Version verwendet werden, um Inkompatibilitäten zu vermeiden. Das Prüfen auf Firmwareaktualisierungen erfolgt direkt in der CUE-Software unter dem Reiter „Einstellungen -> Gerät -> Firmware aktualisieren“.*

Verbinden der Tastatur mit dem Computer
*

Anschluss via USB 3.0: Nur den Stecker mit dem Tastatursymbol an einen USB 3.0-kompatiblen Anschluss des Motherboards anschließen.
Anschluss via USB 2.0: Beide Stecker unter Beachtung der Einsteckreihenfolge verwenden. Zuerst den Stecker mit den beiden Pfeilen anschließen, gefolgt vom Stecker mit dem Tastatursymbol.
*
Unterstützte Corsair Gaming Produkte


Tastaturen:
*

K65/K70/K95 RGB Tastaturen
STRAFE Tastatur
STRAFE RGB Tastatur
*

Mäuse:
*

M65 RGB Maus
Sabre RGB Maus (Optisch/Laser)
SCIMITAR RGB Maus
*

Headsets:
*

VOID RGB USB Headset
VOID RGB Wireless Headset
VOID RGB SE Wireless Headset
*
Unterstützte Betriebssysteme
*

Microsoft Windows 10
Microsoft Windows 8, 8.1
Microsoft Windows 7


----------

